# What to put on a keychain



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

What would you put on you key chain for survival ? knife , screwdriver , knife sharpener , fire starter . Is there a way to cut down the number of tools to do what you want ?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

For survival Knife and Flint and Steel your good to go if you use your head.

big rockpile


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

Like rock said. When I am out, I carry a a multitool. It is on my belt though !! As for my key chain....well I carry a can opener on it to open the cans I keep stashed behind the truck seat in a ammo can !!


----------



## Marcintosh (Dec 30, 2012)

A medium Leatherman will get you through all but the worst.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A good well equiped Pick up truck full of fuel, loaded with snacks and water.

 Al


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Google Ranger Rick and check out his gimmicky necklace. That will give you some ideas of what you think you will want to carry. I started out carrying a lot of stuff when hiking. My pack weighed 25 pounds without water! I have since reduced it down to 15 pounds with water and extra clothing. I know a lot of people don't like him but Dave Canterbury but he has some good videos on YouTube. The 5 C's and the 10 C's of survivability are your basics. Survival is more about knowledge, yes you need a knife and a way to make fire but the knowledge of how to use them as well as other things is the biggest secret. Buy a good survival book as well.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

They are not on my key chain, but I almost always have a knife, flashlight, and lighter in my pocket. As mentioned, a leatherman and a magnesium firestarter could get you quite a ways. I might consider cutting an inch or so off the end of the firestarter I planned on carrying it around every day.


----------



## Lavendergrl (Sep 15, 2006)

Tiny flashlight, fancy knotted paracord with a firesteel and a tiny knife knotted in. After all, it's not a bugout bag. Weight on a keychain=bad for car.


----------

